# WoW - Spiel läuft trotz ausreichend FPS nicht flüssig



## Griese (8. September 2014)

Hi Leute,

ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich habe ein seltsames Problem. 

Ich habe seit ein paar Wochen den 500 Euro Rechner aus der Zusammenstellung hier im Forum. Damit ist WoW gar kein Problem, ich hab dauerhaft über 100 FPS. Ist soweit auch kein Problem, allerdings fühlt sich das Spiel nicht mehr flüssig an, wenn ich in diesem Vollbild Fenstermodus spiele. Nach einigen Minuten ist es spürbar minimal ruckelig. Ändere ich dann eine Einstellung in den Grafikoptionen (es ist egal welche) dann läuft das Spiel wieder voll flüssig. Schätze, es wird einfach die Engine oder sowas neugeladen. 

Habe dann mal VSync eingeschalten und das scheint zu helfen, aber da stürzen mir - warum auch immer - die Frames zu oft unter 30. Kennt jemand das Problem und weiß was man tun kann? Im normalen Vollbild Modus ist alles total flüssig und bleibt so, egal was ob ich auf dem anderen Monitor Videos laufen habe.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. September 2014)

Dann ist diese CPU in deinem Rechner? *Intel Core i3-4160, 2x 3.60GHz?*

Im Fenstermodus mit Vollbild muss die Rechenleistung vom und Spiel zusammen mit dem vom Desktop berechnet werden. Daran wird es liegen das es dir rucklig vorkommt. Ein i3 4160 ist nun mal so ziemlich der kleinste und billigste seiner Art. Spielen und dann noch zwei Monitore, wenn ich das jetzt richtig rausgelesen habe, da kann das schon mal eng werden. Eine Nummer größere CPU und (i5 4-Kerner) und du hättest damit sicherlich auch keine Probleme gehabt (50 Euro mehr).
So bleibt dir eigentlich nur normales Vollbild und auf Videos während des Spielens zu verzichten.


----------



## Griese (9. September 2014)

Naja, wenn ich Vollbild spiele, laufen die Videos ja dennoch auf dem anderen Bildschirm, ich kann nur nicht mit der Maus einfach rüber, sondern muss rüber tappen. Das ist es ja was ich nicht verstehe. Die FPS bleiben konstant über 100, ich mach genau die gleichen Dinge wie im Vollbild Modus, doch im Fenster Vollbildmodus wirkt das Spiel nicht ganz flüssig.

Es funktioniert ja kurzzeitig im Fenster/Vollbildmodus, nur nach kurzer Spielzeit tritt dieser Effekt auf.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. September 2014)

Dann bleib doch einfach beim normalen Vollbild. Was spricht dagegen ausser das du tab benutzen musst? Fakt ist, dass Rechenleistung verloren geht, wenn man mit Vollbild/Fenster spielt. Davon haben hier in den letzten Jahren schon viele berichtet. Das hat halt wie gesagt mit der Lastenverteilung zu tun. 

Und das muss jetzt nicht unbedingt auf jedes Spiel zutreffen, aber bei WoW ist das eigentlich normal. WoW hatte anfangs nur einen CPU-Kern unterstützt. Später patchte Blizzard die 2-Kern und irgendwann auch die 4-Kern Unterstützung dazu. Die Zuweisung der Rechenleistung zum Spiel scheint aber nicht optimal zu sein, deshalb haben viele damit Probleme, selbst wenn genug FPS vorhanden zu sein scheinen. Mit einer CPU die noch einiges mehr an Rechenleistung hat als deiner, fällt das dann aber praktisch gar nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Griese (10. September 2014)

Hauptsächlich dagegen spricht, dass das SPiel sich minimiert wenn ich raustabbe.  Wie gesagt, es ist ja an und für sich auch nicht schlimm, habe mich nur gewundert und dachte es gibt dafür eine einfache Lösung. Vor allem da sich ja im Grunde nur der gewählte Modus unterscheidet.

Aber wie dem auch sei, ich danke dir!


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. September 2014)

Im Fenster-Modus muss der PC aber *immer* den Desktop mit rendern. Du kannst ja ab Vista das Desktop-Anzeigeschema auf Basic ändern. Das spart ein paar Resourcen.


----------



## Griese (10. September 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Im Fenster-Modus muss der PC aber *immer* den Desktop mit rendern. Du kannst ja ab Vista das Desktop-Anzeigeschema auf Basic ändern. Das spart ein paar Resourcen.



Vielleicht habe ich irgendwo einen denkfehler. Aber ist das bei dem anderen Modus nicht so? Da läuft doch weiterhin alles auf dem zweiten Bildschirm, sei es Youtube, Skype oder sonstwas. 

Aber danke, werde das mal testen mit Design ändern.


----------

